# AT&T Uverse - Opinions?



## bradpr (Sep 8, 2007)

AT&T recently made their Uverse service available in my area. I've had a tenuous experience with my satellite provider and am considering dumping them for Uverse. 

Can anyone here give me your opinions of the service - channel selection, PPV/On demand options, HD programming, impact on available bandwidth for DSL, etc...

Thanks!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Its not available here but I watched a youtube video of a guy that had it. I think he said that you can record 3 things at once. That would be nice. I heard their packages are priced nice and that they have alot of channel options. I doubt we will ever see it in my town of 14,000 people besides I am very happy with D*.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

I was considering switching from D* to Uverse because I already have AT&T DSL and phone service and would get a discount if I had all three. My primiary concern however is the HD quality of Uverse and I've not heard good things about it...


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

I was considering switching to U-verse, but after doing some research I will stay with Dish for the following reasons:

1) You cannot pause live tv from one of the secondary receivers (each house only gets one primary receiver with a DVR, although recorded content can be played back on any receiver). You can only pause recorded programming that is being played back from the DVR.

2) You cannot schedule a DVR recording from a secondary receiver.

3) Only up to two HD programs can be viewed or recorded simulateously, and maybe only one depending upon your distance from the VRAD. I can currently record three HD programs at the same time with my Dish 622, although one of them must be OTA.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

JeffChap said:


> I was considering switching to U-verse, but after doing some research I will stay with Dish for the following reasons:
> 
> 1) You cannot pause live tv from one of the secondary receivers (each house only gets one primary receiver with a DVR, although recorded content can be played back on any receiver). You can only pause recorded programming that is being played back from the DVR.
> 
> 2) You cannot schedule a DVR recording from a secondary receiver.


So is each household only allowed *one* "primary receiver"?


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Steady Teddy said:


> So is each household only allowed *one* "primary receiver"?


I have ATT U-verse and love it. Yes, I got one hd dvr which services four tv's. Since it is only my wife and I it is more than enough. You can record up to four shows at once but only two in hd. Again, no problem for me since I very rarely even record two shows at once. We are movie fans and I got 51 pay movie channels, 39 in hd like THRILLER MAX HD etc. I got movie channels in hd that DISH doesn't even carry in sd. Back in Oct when I got hooked up, the csr told me ATT would have more hd stations shortly. Well, they delivered with 40 hd stations in Nov., not like the DISH "comming soon". I can't tell any difference in hd pq with the change. When my brother-in-law came over the weekend to watch football after I changed, he didn't even know there was a change. And the csr's, who you can actually understand 100% of the time, are light years better than the lousy ones I dealt with at DISH. Later, got to get back to SPEED HD.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

I have ATT U-verse and love it. Yes, I got one hd dvr which services four tv's. Since it is only my wife and I it is more than enough. You can record up to four shows at once but only two in hd. Again, no problem for me since I very rarely even record two shows at once. We are movie fans and I got 51 pay movie channels, 39 in hd like THRILLER MAX HD etc. I got movie channels in hd that DISH doesn't even carry in sd. Back in Oct when I got hooked up, the csr told me ATT would have more hd stations shortly. Well, they delivered with 40 hd stations in Nov., not like the DISH "comming soon". I can't tell any difference in hd pq with the change. When my brother-in-law came over the weekend to watch football after I changed, he didn't even know there was a change. And the csr's, who you can actually understand 100% of the time, are light years better than the lousy ones I dealt with at DISH. Later, got to get back to SPEED HD.[/QUOTE]

ps. With the incentives they are offering you can't go wrong. Unlike DISH, ZERO commitment. When I signed up I got 20 a month off for for a year, and additional 10 off for 6 moths, 3 months free hd, and cash backs of 100 and 40(separate checks). Also by bundling their tv, internet, and phone I'm paying around 80 a month less than when I had DISH for tv, Comcrap for internet and ATT for phone.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

In the San Diego area, they have the 2HD/2SD set up. Having looked at several demos by AT&T, even when running a single HD stream, the picture quality is, to say the least, abysmal. The one big advantage is that you can have it installed for a trial run with no commitment. Keep in mind also, that if you are also using the DSL for your internet access, you are taking part of the bandwidth away from U-verse.

I'd say because of the no commitment to give it a go, but if you're interested in good HD, you'll probably be disappointed. Of course, YMMV


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

elaclair said:


> Keep in mind also, that if you are also using the DSL for your internet access, you are taking part of the bandwidth away from U-verse.


You gotta be kidding me!:nono2: So I assume that the DSL connection would also be slower? Screw that.


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

My mom in Racine, WI has it and likes the picture quality. One major thing she does not like and would also be a deal breaker for me: the remote is infrared only, no RF. You must be able to see the receiver front to do anything with the remote.

Dave


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

Steady Teddy said:


> So is each household only allowed *one* "primary receiver"?


Yes, from what I understand.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=148127


----------

